# TIME TO GET OUT (RECOVERY PLAN)



## Belin (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys, Im new here even though i have been around This forum for quite some time.

Anyways.. My name is Elliot and i am 16 years old from sweden and i have been through 7 months with this horrible disorder (triggered from pot)

Symtoms:
Severve Anxiety (obviously)
Brain fog
Visual distortions, glossy/blurry vision/afterimages
Worry about other mental disorder
Worry about existence
Worry about millions of other stuff
Weird dreams/constant dreaming at night
Hyperawarness
Lack of motivation
Depression
Feeling cut of My own body
Feeling Like Its not me talking
Feeling like a stranger to myself
Nothing seems real
Tiredness

So Lets get to the point!

Im about to kill DPDR once for all, and i really mean it. I have Been 90% recovered like 100 Times and then it got worse again. so basically, i know What it takes and How it is to basically "be on recovery" . Why i havent recovered yet is Because i have started to Google symtoms, or Worry about it when i have Been close to recovery which have brought me down to the bortom again.

I Will make a plan of things i Will Do in order to get rid of This shit once for all. I Will update This Thread when Im out of this No matter How long it Will take.

List of things i Will Do to get out:

1. Accept that i have the disorder and that i have to move on with My Life

2. Socialize a LOT more than usually

3. Workout everyday for at least 30 minutes

4. Having a healthy diet

5. Mindfullness meditation (20 minutes everyday)

6. Try to reduce stress as much as possible by waking up in time for school and do My homework in time

7. Try to avoid alchohol,nicotine,sugar and caffeine

8. Dont research or google any symtoms etc

9. Letting the bad thoughts pass when they appear

10. Get all This stuff in routine and enjoy My life again!

This thread Will be updated as soon as i see major progress.


----------



## M1k3y (Sep 19, 2016)

that sounds like a sick plan man, i have super similar symptoms, good luck my dude, hope it all works out


----------

